# Who has more than one e-bike?



## mustang1 (14 Jun 2022)

As the title says, who's got two e-bikes or more? And which types are they (road, mtb, hub or mid motor etc)?


----------



## Stul (15 Jun 2022)

1 road with mid motor, and my OH has one, road-mid motor...does that count? technically 2 in the household but really one each...?


----------



## CXRAndy (15 Jun 2022)

Wife has one, I made with kit mid mount. I have one mid mount.


----------



## mustang1 (15 Jun 2022)

Stul said:


> 1 road with mid motor, and my OH has one, road-mid motor...does that count? technically 2 in the household but really one each...?



Yeah sure it counts! I was encouraging mrs mustang tonget an e-bike too but she is not convinced. Then she saw my haibike (it was uhm hidden thus far ) so perhaps she will think about it again.


----------



## Stul (15 Jun 2022)

My OH loves hers...uses it all the time for either local "popping out", or longer trips with friends....she would not be without one now.
Would definately go mid motor as this makes best use of the pwoer band as the motor works thro' the gears...(essential if you are in a hilly area...)


----------



## BoldonLad (15 Jun 2022)

Yes, we have two (one each). Both are Specialised Turbo Vado 4 SL, one Medium, crossbar, one, small step thru. Only had them for about three weeks, but, so far, very pleased with them.


----------



## Stroudy (16 Jun 2022)

I have three. A Scott Sub Sport eRide SE with Bosch Performance Line CX motor, a Whyte Winchelsea with Fazua motor, and a Cube Travel SL with Gates Carbon belt drive and Shimano Alfine 8 hub gears. I fitted a Swytch kit to that one. I like them all  I have non-e-bikes too.


----------



## jowwy (7 Jul 2022)

i have two Cube Acid Ones......one set-up with 50mm slick tyres for commuting ( although i no longer commute) the other set-up with 50mm gravelish tyres for bumpier paths, roads and canals.

Having 2 of the same bike, also means i have two of the same batteries and as both bikes have racks fitted, i could carry an extra battery if i desire to do an extra long ride.......but so far i have done 52miles on the one 500wh battery, with 2 bars still remaining out of 5


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (7 Jul 2022)

We have 2 ebikes - my 'proper' one - Raleigh Motus
and my wife has a folder - but I ride it far more than she does

the folder is great because it is easier to fit in the car


----------



## johnno60 (11 Jul 2022)

I have a Giant quicke+ hybrid as my commuter, 400wh battery mid mount Yamaha motor and a Boardman Adv 8.9e as my gravel bike, Fazua system. I'm currently contemplating replacing my Trek Roscoe 7 MTB with a Kinesis rise pro, Fazua system. I've got too many ebikes nobody said ever.


----------



## gbb (11 Jul 2022)

My wife always wanted one which considering at the time we were both fit and healthy, i thought was unnecessary. OA got me so i got my Carerra e, it seemed selfish so we got my wife her Mottus.
Just as well, her legs arent so strong now, knee problems etc. Had we not got them, i suspect neither if us would be cycling at all.


----------



## mustang1 (11 Jul 2022)

It seems some of you have e-bikes due to ahealth requirement and others have it for either long commutes or fun. 

I bought my emtb for those days when i feel sluggish but still want to go out. Or even when i am feeling ok but want to go electric. The emtb is quite frustrating on the road; that 25 kph limit is so low but its great off road. 

Im glad i bought it although initially i had slight buys remorse. But with prices just spiralling out of control, I thought if i do not experience an ebike now, i may never get the chance. I think this bike will be with me for at least 10 years.


----------



## johnno60 (12 Jul 2022)

I bought my first Ebike because of a bad Achilles heel injury. But I got so much pleasure out of riding it, it made me want a different style of Ebike so I could continue enjoying riding like I had done previously. I have gone from 5 manual bikes to 2 ebikes and a standard MTB.


----------



## frazzled (15 Jul 2022)

Currently only the one (Samebike) and was about to buy a car - but given petrol prices and how much I enjoy cycling - think maybe a second E-bike would be good, given it's relied on for commuting.


----------



## gzoom (16 Jul 2022)

Am very keen to get another Fazua powered road bike to join the Boardman commuter. The hard bit convincing my wife I need x2 eBikes for essentially commuting.....which my current eBike already does very well.


----------



## CXRAndy (16 Jul 2022)

gzoom said:


> Am very keen to get another Fazua powered road bike to join the Boardman commuter. The hard bit convincing my wife I need x2 eBikes for essentially commuting.....which my current eBike already does very well.



Incase it breaks down, spare back up bike


----------



## Pete.H (30 Jul 2022)

Just a heads up. I was after a Boardman Hyb 8.9e tried eveywhere but no one had stock so i emailed Boardman Bikes. The reply was "i cannot see stock up to Sep/october next year! Only Boardman available was a Adv 8.9e but as an older person used to a hybrid the Adv has a road position with drops. I went with the Vado sl 4.0 instead a much more superior bike IMO


----------

